# Tham khảo cách phối màu độc đáo, sáng tạo cho căn hộ



## ngathien (30/7/21)

Tham khảo cách phối màu độc đáo, sáng tạo cho căn hộ Sự kết hợp đen trắng trong nội thất thường được coi là cổ điển và không hợp thời. Nhưng thực ra không phải như vậy. Trong thế giới của màu sắc vô cùng đa dạng, việc phối hợp hai màu đơn giản nhất là đen và trắng được căn hộ belleza cho thuê công nhận như là một cách phối màu cổ điển nhất. Trong một số trường hợp sự kết hợp này còn mang lại hiệu quả cao gấp nhiều lần so với những màu sắc sặc sỡ thông thường. Và không giống như những cách trang trí thông thường chỉ có tính hiệu quả nhất thời, sự kết hợp này gần như không bạo giờ bị lạc hậu. Mặc dù đen và trắng là hai màu đối lập, và mỗi màu lại mang một sắc thái riêng biệt nhưng nếu biết sử dụng chúng với một tỷ lệ thích hợp thì dù đó là phong cách hiện đại hay cổ điển, nó vẫn mang lại nét hài hòa, sang trọng và lịch lãm cho căn nhà của bạn cho thuê căn hộ belleza. Một số người còn cho rằng, đen và trắng là hai cực trị của những cảm xúc và việc dung hòa giữa chúng sẽ là cách tốt nhất để mang lại sự cân bằng về tình cảm cho mọi người ở trong nhà. Liệu bạn có khi nào quan tâm đến việc sẽ sử dụng với tỷ lệ màu nào trội hơn trong hai màu đó. Hãy cùng giải phẫu những trường hợp sau để cùng có những cách nhìn nhận đúng đắn hơn về cách sử dụng tỷ lệ trong trường hợp này nhé. Trong trường hợp một phòng khách với nội thất phần nhiều là màu đen, từ bộ sofa, bộ bàn ghế, thậm chí có những người cực hữu đến mức sơn đen luôn cả tường nhà thì có thể cảm nhận ngay được một không gian huyền bí, tối tăm ngự trị trong căn phòng. Trong trường hợp này thì bạn cần làm gì để thoát ra khỏi sự tối tăm huyền bí đó. Hãy cùng xem xét danh sách những đồ vật còn lại như những bộ đèn, chiếc tủ đồ, những bộ ấm chén, chiếc lọ hoa, ... và chuyển hết chúng sang màu trắng. Như vậy tuy tỷ lệ màu trắng không nhiều nhưng lại tạo nên những điểm nhấn đáng yêu và quan trọng hơn là phá vỡ được sự ảm đạm của không gian nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được sự tĩnh lặng của nó. Trong trường hợp ngược lại, khi màu trắng chiếm đại đa số, nhất là những đồ nội thất cố định và kích thước lớn như tủ, bàn, ghế sofa, căn phòng sẽ gây nên một cảm giác trống vắng, dù cho đồ đạc có rất nhiều. Khi đó việc tạo nên cân bằng sẽ dựa trên một số chi tiết nhỏ lẻ như những chiếc gối, tấm rèm, chiếc ti vi, .... Và căn phòng trong trường hợp này trông lại có phần mạnh mẽ, đầy sức sống hơn. Những căn bếp đen trắng luôn mang lại cảm giác về một không gian sạch sẽ và tinh khiết với những vị chủ nhân khó tính và nội tâm. Quả thực như vậy, với hai màu đen và trắng thì những trang thiết bị trong phòng luôn được sử dụng một cách gọn gàng và ngăn nắp. Những ngăn tủ , những chiếc kệ bồn rửa bằng kim loại (inox) rất thích hợp với phong cách trang trí này. Và những chiếc tủ lạnh, bếp ga, ... đều khiến bạn có nhiều lựa chọn hơn khi không cần phải quan tâm đến màu sắc (phần lớn những thiết bị này được thiết kế với màu trắng là chủ đạo. Phần gạch lát sàn và ốp tường cũng dễ dàng đi theo chủ đè. Nhiều người lựa chọn phương án trung tính là lát sàn ca rô với những viên gạc đen và trắng xen lẫn nhau. Với cơ sở như thế này (thậm chí có thể đưa luôn tỷ lệ này lên gạch ốp tường sau bàn bếp), việc chọn phối màu cho thiết bị được đơn giản hơn rất nhiều. Bạn không cần phải lo nghĩ nhiều về tỷ lệ màu giữa các thiết bị so với sàn vì lúc đó bạn đã có được một không gian màu sắc trung tính khá lớn. Việc bố trí những đồ nội thất mang tính trang trí như những lọ hoa, bức tranh, ... trong những căn bếp này đều hướng tới sự nổi bật. Do vậy việc băn khoăn khi chọn màu cho chúng là không cần thiết, trên nền đen và trắng hầu như màu nào cũng nổi. Điều phụ thuộc bây giờ chỉ còn là phong cách và cá tính của bạn cho thuê căn hộ belleza quận 7.


----------

